# DIY Air Cleaner



## Jeff Aubrey (Jul 20, 2018)

There is a new product on Amazon called Box Fan Filter Grip which is an accessory that allows you to turn a 20” box fan and 20" furnace filter into an air cleaner/purifier.

Box Fan Filter Grip consists of 2 Silicone bands that are sized correctly to hold a 1” x 20” x 20” furnace type filter to a typical 20” x 20” box fan. The silicone used is a proprietary formula that resists UV rays and ozone. The grips work best on a box fan that has the electrical cord coming out of the bottom of the fan. This way the cord will not interfere with the filter insuring a more secure fit. Box fans are available online and at many different retailers. 

When selecting a filter, it is best to use a 1” x 20” x 20”. This will give the best results. Filters are manufactured with different levels of filtration. If you are wanting to filter out the most common allergens, purchase a filter with a MERV 8* rating or higher. If you only want to reduce dust in a workshop for instance a lower rating would work. Filters like these are available online and at many different retailers. 
*MERV stands for Minimum Efficiency Reporting Value. This rating system was developed by the American Society of Heating, Refrigeration and Air Conditioner Engineers.
MERV values vary from 1 to 16. The higher the MERV value the more efficient the filter will be in trapping airborne particles.


----------



## smitty10101 (Apr 1, 2017)

2 bungee cords??? cost next to nothing
just don't stretch 'em too much to crush the filter.

Just letting the cheap out in me


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

smitty10101 said:


> 2 bungee cords??? cost next to nothing
> just don't stretch 'em too much to crush the filter.
> 
> Just letting the cheap out in me


Use two "J" channels from vinyl siding buy one piece cut to size and attach to the sides using existing screws, you can slide the filter in and out easily.


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum, Jeff! We're glad you're here and sharing your product with us but you can't promote your products in a post. You can put a link in your signature but we're here to discuss woodworking, tips, show projects, etc. Jump in on some discussions when you're ready.

I made mine with some aluminum angle, filter just slides in.








David


----------



## GuitarPhotographer (Jun 26, 2015)

I want to make one of those. Do I put the filter on the input side of the fan or the output side. In other words, suck or blow?


Thanks


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Mine is on the intake side, Chas. Works great. I use my shop vac and clean the filter every 6 weeks or so and change it out a couple of times each year. Counting the fan I spent $30. And mine swivels so I can point it in a general arc of about 100°.

David


----------



## Pineknot_86 (Feb 19, 2016)

Bungee cords from Harbor Freight. Get an assortment for a couple of bucks or discounted with a coupon. Plus you get freebies!


----------

